
People on the internet can be so mean - skilled
https://justinjackson.ca/mean
======
alanfranz
Interestingly, the linked page doesn't allow comments :-)

But, even if you were wrong or did a mistake, many mean comments are just
that... mean.

~~~
skilled
Hmm, not sure how I missed that. Good eye though.

